# Help from Hand Coder's Please



## MMadrigal (May 29, 2012)

I cannot find a code for Excision of Osteophyte, which CCI edits specifies is not included in the 26160 Ganglion removal. 

OP NOTE: Right thumb ganglion & DJD of IP jt  

" A hockey stick incision made over the radial aspect of the IP joint, the ganglion cyst was excised, extensor tendon elevated ... joint was opened.  The osteophyte in the distal aspect of the proximal phalanx was removed, and a small osteophyte in the distal phalanx was also removed."  

ICD's: 727.41 Ganglion of joint
         715.14 Osteoarthitis, hand

We were considering 26160 and 26080, but CCI includes the 26080 in the 26160.  How do we get reimb for the osteophyte removal?  Thanks so much, Mary


----------



## maryanneheath (May 29, 2012)

Have you considered 26210, excision of curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor of proximal, middle, or distal phalanx of finger?

Have a good day,

MaryAnne


----------

